# Dail Open Days 2009



## ontour (10 Jun 2009)

No better bargain than a free day out.  Tour of the Dail, open air entertainment & market.  Tours are well organised and the porters in the Dail are very interesting... if any are left after their lotto win!

[broken link removed]


----------

